# We have bought an ox



## Lamunt

Hi!

I am Catalan (from Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain). In Catalan, the translation for the sentence in the title is "Hem comprat un bou" and I have been told that in Romanian it is exactly the same. Is that true?

Please, answer in English. I am sorry, but I can't speak Romanian.


----------



## jazyk

Am cumpărat un bou. 

Yes, this sentence sounds very similar.


----------



## fluturas rosu

Indeed, the two sentences sound very similar. Interesting...


----------



## Lamunt

Many thanks to both!

According to what I was told, then, the pronunciation is exactly the same!

Very interesting...


----------



## jazyk

No, it's not exactly the same, but it's very similar.


----------



## Lamunt

OK. Thanks.


----------

